# Man. City - Real Madrid. 26 aprile ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2022)

Semifinale di andata tra il City ed il Real Madrid. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di Champions consecutiva con il City, Ancelotti a caccia della sua quinta finale in carriera.

Il match in diretta su Canale 5 alle ore 21.


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semifinale di andata tra il City ed il Real Madrid. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di Champions consecutiva con il City, Ancelotti a caccia della sua quinta finale in carriera.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Sky alle ore 21.


Ancelotti in coppa è uno stregone comunque, bollito o meno arriva sempre in fondo.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semifinale di andata tra il City ed il Real Madrid. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di Champions consecutiva con il City, Ancelotti a caccia della sua quinta finale in carriera.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Sky alle ore 21.


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semifinale di andata tra il City ed il Real Madrid. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di Champions consecutiva con il City, Ancelotti a caccia della sua quinta finale in carriera.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Canale 5 alle ore 21.


Che nostalgia giocarsi una semifinale di Champions... Emozioni a non finire. Spero torneremo a vivere questo tipo di partite.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

partitone, sulla carta City più forte ma occhio ai marpioni del Real


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semifinale di andata tra il City ed il Real Madrid. Guardiola cerca la sua seconda finale di Champions consecutiva con il City, Ancelotti a caccia della sua quinta finale in carriera.
> 
> Il match in diretta su Canale 5 alle ore 21.


forza Carletto!
Manco il tempo real sotto


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

Ha già segnato il City


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2022)

Mahrez che assist


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Aprile 2022)

City in vantaggio.


----------



## Metapiro (26 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mahrez


Sarebbe un bel regalo di presentazione da parte degli arabi


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Aprile 2022)

Ecco come si attacca lo spazio......


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2022)

Altro livello


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

e quando ci arriviamo a sto livello


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Aprile 2022)

E sono 2. Bah


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

E' un massacro


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Questi rischiano l'imbarcata


----------



## bmb (26 Aprile 2022)

Si vedeva che il real non era una squadra da certi livelli


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

Preso a pallate completamente il Real. Ma comunque aldilà del livello superiore del City stanno sbagliando proprio tutto tutto tutto


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

Non sò se avete notato Trevisani che, parlando della partita Real - Psg e della papera di Paperumma, ha detto una roba tipo "Il Real è rinato grazie anche all' error.... al fallo subito da Donnarumma".
A livello mediatico in Italia sarà sempre protetto...


----------



## Gamma (26 Aprile 2022)

Alla fine passerà il Real.


----------



## GP7 (26 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non sò se avete notato Trevisani che, parlando della partita Real - Psg e della papera di Paperumma, ha detto una roba tipo "Il Real è rinato grazie anche all' error.... al fallo subito da Donnarumma".
> A livello mediatico in Italia sarà sempre protetto...


Incredibile, davvero


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non sò se avete notato Trevisani che, parlando della partita Real - Psg e della papera di Paperumma, ha detto una roba tipo "Il Real è rinato grazie anche all' error.... al fallo subito da Donnarumma".
> A livello mediatico in Italia sarà sempre protetto...


Può essere anche protetto la cosa sicura e che continuerà a far papere. E andando avanti con l'età diventerà sempre meno reattivo e goffo. Essersi liberati di questo soggetto e stata una manna dal cielo per noi.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

se fa il golletto il Real resta in vita


----------



## GP7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Mahrez dopo questa è nostro..


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

Il Real se non fà il golletto rischia l'imbarcata


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

il controllo del pallone è tutto...da goal sicuro a fuori decentrato


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

quasi si riscatta Alaba...


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Mahrez dopo questa è nostro..


pensare quando ci accostavano B. Silva...invece abbiamo il top player Diaz o il trequartista inventato Kessie


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

Che livello. Più tiri in questa partita che in tutto il nostro campionato..


----------



## GP7 (26 Aprile 2022)

De Bruyne è un giocatore meraviglioso 


..ma poi c'è Benzema


----------



## chicagousait (26 Aprile 2022)

Mi sono persa il partitone mentre cenavo


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

Che campione Benzema


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

eccolo qua...


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

vamos


----------



## chicagousait (26 Aprile 2022)

Benzema che fenomeno. Né ha guadagnato lui con pa partenza di CR7 dal Real


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2022)

Che attaccante Benzema


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Aprile 2022)

Karimmmm


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Benzema in questo momento è l'attaccante più forte al mondo.


----------



## Metapiro (26 Aprile 2022)

Che gol
Il Real non muore mai
Ha folate pazzesche


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Pazzesco Benzema


----------



## bmb (26 Aprile 2022)

Madonna Santa che fuoriclasse


----------



## GP7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Trevisani non ci sta capendo nulla tra Rodri e Rodrygo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Se il Real vuole prendere Mbappè e lasciarci Benzema mi va bene.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

Mendy assist alla salacoso eh


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Trevisani non ci sta capendo nulla tra Rodri e Rodrygo


Beh, come dargli torto


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Aprile 2022)

Benzema ormai fa gol mistici come se fossero passaggi a 3 metri.

Disperazione comprensibile di Guardiola, trovarsi in vantaggio di un solo gol è assurdo


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Aprile 2022)

Benzema e da pallone d'oro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Mendy assist alla salacoso eh


Assist alla Rodriguez per Piattolek


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

Sto Milato è veramente una capra


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Aprile 2022)

Il Real Madrid ha 3 veri fenomeni: Modric, Benzema e Kroos. Tecnica ma soprattutto testa.
Il City poteva stare anche 5 a 0 ma in difesa ha traballato anche grazie a questa ossessione di giocare la palla dal basso che a volte dimostra una stupidità tattica non da poco.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Aprile 2022)

De Bruyne, Benzema, Modric…ma quanta classe hanno? Giocano di prima palle che mezza serie A manco riesce a stoppare..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> De Bruyne, Benzema, Modric…ma quanta classe hanno? Giocano di prima palle che mezza serie A manco riesce a stoppare..



Mezza ? Direi anche un 70-80% di serie A


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Assist alla Rodriguez per Piattolek


Somiglia a quel gol XD contro l'Atalanta


----------



## koti (26 Aprile 2022)

Gabriel Jesus scade nel 2023 e pare partirà. Sarebbe da prendere subito, altro che Nunez.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Il solito culo di Ancelotti ridurrà i danni


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2022)

Guardi questa partita e pensi: ne ha di lavoro da fare Investcorp,ma tanto,specie in contemporanea ti vengono in mente Saele,Messias,Diaz,Giroud,Ibra a 50 anni,Maldini sulla trequarti,Billi Joue il nuovo Roberto Carlos,speriamo solo che arrivino con l'intenzione di vincere e soprattutto avendo visto questo tipo di partite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

che partita! benzema sembra ibra 1 anno e mezzo fa, gli riesce tutto alla perfezione.


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sto Milato è veramente una capra


Tomori gli balla in testa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Somiglia a quel gol XD contro l'Atalanta


Infatti mi riferisco a quel gol  
Credo che tuttora nè Rodriguez si capacita di come sia riuscito a fare quel cross e nè Piattolek riesce a capire come abbia fatto gol. Tra l'altro un gol più difficile di quello di Benzema stasera benché Piattolek sia essenzialmente uno scarparo.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Aprile 2022)

Sarei curioso di sapere il tempo di gioco effettivo di questo primo tempo. Sicuramente meno di Milan Udinese...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che partita! benzema sembra ibra 1 anno e mezzo fa, gli riesce tutto alla perfezione.


Vero. Però Benzema ancora non è degno di vestire la maglia rossonera, bisogna che maturi almeno altri 5 anni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

il real se prende romagnoli fa upgrade ahahaha


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

si vede l'inesperienza di Foden, due goal mangiati


----------



## chicagousait (26 Aprile 2022)

Ma cosa hanno sbagliato


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Aprile 2022)

Ma Militao l’han dovuto pagare o se lo son trovati nel carrello come il pandoro omaggio a Natale quando fai almeno 50€ di spesa? Che disastro..


----------



## Swaitak (26 Aprile 2022)

finita


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

Fernandinho che vuole andare in Brasile e non rinnovare...sta ancora benone per l'età che ha


----------



## chicagousait (26 Aprile 2022)

Ha fatto tutto da solo Vinicious


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Che velocità Vinicius... Quando non si mette a fare vaccate inutili con la palla è imprendibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2022)

ma che autostrada hanno lasciato a vinicius ? folli


----------



## kYMERA (26 Aprile 2022)

che partita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2022)

Che squadre e partite pazzesche, Investcorp si deve rimboccare le maniche...


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

beep beep vinicius


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Aprile 2022)

Fernandinho da eroe a paperone in 5 minuti


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

pffffffff che attacchi. se penso al nostro sembra un altro sport.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi che partita... A questi ritmi avrebbe retto solo il Liverpool...


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Che gol Vinicio


----------



## kekkopot (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Fernandinho che vuole andare in Brasile e non rinnovare...sta ancora benone per l'età che ha


Una sentenza


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

C'è Manchester City - Real Madrid e poi c'è il campionato italiano. Trovate le differenze


----------



## Milanoide (26 Aprile 2022)

Vinicious maluccio qui, doveva bucare la rete con la testa


----------



## PANDA82 (26 Aprile 2022)

Che voglia di rivedere il Milan giocare partite come queste....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pffffffff che attacchi. se penso al nostro sembra un altro sport.


Dai un paio di innesti e colmiamo il gap


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Una sentenza


vabbè là è stato bravo Vinicius, non se l'aspettava.
comunque dall'inizio sta facendo un'ottima partita ed è pupillo di Guardiola


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> C'è Manchester City - Real Madrid e poi c'è il campionato italiano. Trovate le differenze


Ecco perchè non ci trovo niente di esaltante in un nostro eventuale scudetto,l'itaglia ha un campionato da centro Africa.


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai un paio di innesti e colmiamo il gap


Se abbassiamo un altro po' il payrolle ci possiamo permettere il raccattapalle del City.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai un paio di innesti e colmiamo il gap


dietro non siamo inferiori a nessuno, da metà in avanti........... lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Metapiro (26 Aprile 2022)

Sono più intensi 10 minuti di questa partita che un'intera giornata di serie A


----------



## UDG (26 Aprile 2022)

Voglio Modric al Milan


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2022)

Bella partita, grazie anche a qualche errore, ma bella eh.
Non ce n’è uno scarso, ma manco mezzo


----------



## Nomaduk (26 Aprile 2022)

se carletto vincesse la champions diventerebbe di fatto l'allenatore piu vincente della storia del calcio.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

e sì, non è il somaro esordiente che ci fece perdere con lo spezia...

comunque camavinga si era fermato...è passato un bel po' di tempo


----------



## Metapiro (26 Aprile 2022)

Se c'era serra...


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2022)

quel cane di serra prenda nota.


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e sì, non è il somaro esordiente che ci fece perdere con lo spezia...
> 
> comunque camavinga si era fermato...è passato un bel po' di tempo


Errore che se continua così ci costerà lo scudetto (nel senso che se noi le vinciamo tutte e anche l'Inter)


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> se carletto vincesse la champions diventerebbe di fatto l'allenatore piu vincente della storia del calcio.


Ma la coppa si sta un po’ allontanando dal buon Carletto, stanno rischiando una mezza imbarcata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Ritmi assurdi... Ne avremmo presi dai 5 ai 10.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Madonna che partita


----------



## chicagousait (26 Aprile 2022)

Non è una partita di Champions di volley, qualcuno glielo dica a Laporte


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Aprile 2022)

Karimmmmmmm


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2022)

Benzema mamma mia


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Col cucchiaio madò!


----------



## ARKANA (26 Aprile 2022)

Karim the dream palle d'acciaio


----------



## Mika (26 Aprile 2022)

Il cucchiaio nel rigore del 4-3 in una semifinale di andata di CL.... me marones...


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2022)

che idiota sto laporte, rigore regalato.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Palle cubiche


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2022)

Palle cubiche


----------



## sette (26 Aprile 2022)

spoon


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Aprile 2022)

Che partita accidenti. C'è dentro tutto un nostro campionato, solo gli highlights.


----------



## Andris (26 Aprile 2022)

al City starebbe stretto, troppo sprecone


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

Anno prossimo ci siamo noi lì.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Aprile 2022)

era parecchio che non si vedeva uno spettacolo così.


----------



## Metapiro (26 Aprile 2022)

Comunque mahrez fa dei cross tagliati uno meglio dell'altro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anno prossimo ci siamo noi lì.


Magari... Ma c'è un abisso tra il livello del Milan attuale e quello di queste due squadre.


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Aprile 2022)

Solo l’Inter degli ingiocabili può toccare questi livelli


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Magari... Ma c'è un abisso tra il livello del Milan attuale e quello di queste due squadre.


Se guardiamo il brand il City con noi fa la parte degli improvvisati, a questi livelli il nome pesa e anche la tua storia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Aprile 2022)

Che meraviglia...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se guardiamo il brand il City con noi fa la parte degli improvvisati, a questi livelli il nome pesa e anche la tua storia.


Il nome pesa quando hai squadre più o meno dello stesso livello. Il Milan per avvicinarsi a questo city dovrà fare due o tre campagne acquisti di quelle pesanti. Poi questi sono abituati a giocare gare difficili anche in campionato e questo in coppa in parte li aiuta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2022)

Io oltre al Milan non vedo nient'altro se non qualche gara che ci interessa per la classifica nel nostro campionato, ma in questo caso un po' me ne pento.


----------



## SoloMVB (26 Aprile 2022)

Queste partite nascono in primis dalla panchina,ecco perché non ho speranze,a meno che i beduini non vadano a prendere Guardiola o Klopp,altrimenti non ci sarà nessuno step successivo,neanche con innesti importanti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era parecchio che non si vedeva uno spettacolo così.


Miglior partita dell'anno senza dubbio. Willi il tasso tecnico Willi il tasso tecnico.
Benzema è veramente illegale. De Bruyne un 10 moderno che sa fare tutto? Mahrez eleganza e dribbling Bernardo Silva è un fenomeno...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Palle cubiche


Già dallo sguardo prima del tiro si capiva che sarebbe stato gol 100%


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Al ritorno a Guardiola servirà una partita simeoniana


----------



## Raryof (26 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il nome pesa quando hai squadre più o meno dello stesso livello. Il Milan per avvicinarsi a questo city dovrà fare due o tre campagne acquisti di quelle pesanti. Poi questi sono abituati a giocare gare difficili anche in campionato e questo in coppa in parte li aiuta.


Sì ma secondo me a certi livelli la storia pesa, non credo questi ti affrontino pensando "ah ecco, questi erano Giannino fino a 3-4 anni fa..", perché poi devi venire a giocare a San Siro, contro una squadra che ha tanto entusiasmo e che ha cresciuto campioni in casa...
Io finché vedo un Leao che strutturalmente è un top player da partite come quella di stasera dove le difese concedono tanto, che negli spazi ara e spacca le difese, beh sono tranquillo, perché significa che alzando il livello in alcune zone di campo con l'entusiasmo del pubblico non ci vorrà troppo tempo per arrivare a certi livelli, certo, senza proprietà forte che investa tanto sarà più dura, ma fino a 2 anni fa non pensavo che ci saremmo avvicinati così tanto e in così breve tempo quindi nei prossimi 2 anni cresceremo ancora e di brutto, mentre le big attuali forse avranno un calo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì ma secondo me a certi livelli la storia pesa, non credo questi ti affrontino pensando "ah ecco, questi erano Giannino fino a 3-4 anni fa..", perché poi devi venire a giocare a San Siro, contro una squadra che ha tanto entusiasmo e che ha cresciuto campioni in casa...
> Io finché vedo un Leao che strutturalmente è un top player da partite come quella di stasera dove le difese concedono tanto, che negli spazi ara e spacca le difese, beh sono tranquillo, perché significa che alzando il livello in alcune zone di campo con l'entusiasmo del pubblico non ci vorrà troppo tempo per arrivare a certi livelli, certo, senza proprietà forte che investa tanto sarà più dura, ma fino a 2 anni fa non pensavo che ci saremmo avvicinati così tanto e in così breve tempo quindi nei prossimi 2 anni cresceremo ancora e di brutto, mentre le big attuali forse avranno un calo.


In questo momento dipende tanto dalla nuova proprietà, da quanto in fretta ha intenzione di fare crescere il Milan. Perché fretta significa iniezione di capitali attraverso sponsorizzazioni da parte correlata, non se ne esce, il Milan non ha altri introiti da qui a 5 anni (quando sperabilmente avremo lo stadio). Se il Milan aumenta il fatturato da subito di una cinquantina di milioni l'anno, lavorando molto bene in fase di campagna acquisti con competenza e oculatezza che significa anche non gettare via soldi per presunti campioni del campionato italiano (Berardi è l'esempio lampante, ma in serie A di roba degna livello internazionale ce ne è ben poca) allora nel giro di 3-4 anni puoi giocarti una finale di Champions. Ma ci vogliono giocatori non solo forti tecnicamente, ma molto forti tecnicamente anche quando vengono pressati...stasera l'intensitá di questa partita non era minimamente paragonabile a quella di una partita di serie A.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2022)

Gran bella partita, il City è veramente una squadra bellissima da vedere. Il real non muore mai invece, con quei vecchi volponi di Benzema e Modric.


----------



## sunburn (27 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Gran bella partita, il City è veramente una squadra bellissima da vedere. Il real non muore mai invece, con quei vecchi volponi di Benzema e Modric.


Il real scherza un po’ troppo col fuoco. A quei livelli non sempre ci si può permettere di avere tutti quei blackout. Dopo i primi due gol il City avrebbe potuto tranquillamente farne altri due e chiudere il discorso già nel primo tempo. Bravi quelli del Real a reagire però qualcosa da rivedere c’è.
In ogni caso, buon per noi che abbiamo assistito a una partita pazzesca.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2022)

Grande partita, per me un po' troppo celebrata perchè diversi goal sono nati da errori individuali piuttosto marchiani.

Comunque a questo livello mi pare chiaro che le squadre debbano essere costruire sulla tecnica. Giocatori tutti fortissimi nell'uno contro uno, che devono essere costantemente raddoppiati, per cui nascono di continuo situazioni di superiorità numerica che mettono pressione alle difese, aumentando le situazioni al limite e gli errori.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande partita, per me un po' troppo celebrata perchè diversi goal sono nati da errori individuali piuttosto marchiani.
> 
> Comunque a questo livello mi pare chiaro che le squadre debbano essere costruire sulla tecnica. Giocatori tutti fortissimi nell'uno contro uno, che devono essere costantemente raddoppiati, per cui nascono di continuo situazioni di superiorità numerica che mettono pressione alle difese, aumentando le situazioni al limite e gli errori.


quello che dice Maldini da due anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quello che dice Maldini da due anni.


Vero e anche il nostro principale limite, perchè esclusi Theo e Leao non abbiamo giocatori bravi nell'uno contro uno.

Benino in mezzo Tonali e Bennacer per un certo tipo di calcio, ma davanti poca roba, come sappiamo bene. Speriamo che coi petroldollari migliorino finalmente la rosa per vedere anche da noi questo tipo di calcio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quello che dice Maldini da due anni.


bah non mi pare, noi attualmente siamo costruiti solo sulla fisicità e in particolare la corsa.
non abbiamo nessuno di tecnico, ma proprio nessuno.
a questi livelli si devi averne tanta ma l'equilibrio rimane la cosa principale, ieri è mancato a tutte e 2 le squadre.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bah non mi pare, noi attualmente siamo costruiti solo sulla fisicità e in particolare la corsa.
> non abbiamo nessuno di tecnico, ma proprio nessuno.
> a questi livelli si devi averne tanta ma l'equilibrio rimane la cosa principale, ieri è mancato a tutte e 2 le squadre.


bè ma poi servono tanti soldi per giocare nell'1 vs 1 con estrema tecnica e velocità. Noi siamo la squadra che dribbla di più della Serie A, quindi mi sembra che si va in quella direzione. Poi ovvio, servono i top per fare quello che fa Guardiola. Comunque De Bruyne da solo ha un ingaggio che costa quasi la metà dell'intera rosa del Milan. Giusto per capirci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè ma poi servono tanti soldi per giocare nell'1 vs 1 con estrema tecnica e velocità. Noi siamo la squadra che dribbla di più della Serie A, quindi mi sembra che si va in quella direzione. Poi ovvio, servono i top per fare quello che fa Guardiola. Comunque De Bruyne da solo ha un ingaggio che costa quasi la metà dell'intera rosa del Milan. Giusto per capirci.


senza dubbio.
ma a parte il dribblig che tipo il 90% li fa leao, io parlo proprio di tecnica, il passare il pallone, lo stop, ma anche il lancio e la visione di gioco. noi siam scarsini in questo e non mi pare sia molto ricercata finora come cosa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> senza dubbio.
> ma a parte il dribblig che tipo il 90% li fa leao, io parlo proprio di tecnica, il passare il pallone, lo stop, ma anche il lancio e la visione di gioco. noi siam scarsini in questo e non mi pare sia molto ricercata finora come cosa.


infatti spero che inseriscano qualità, ci serve come il pane.


----------

